# Optima battery finally died!



## Dave Martell (Jun 14, 2011)

It's been like an old friend to me, it's spent many years in many vehicles, been drained dead more times than I can recall, it even spent a 3 year stint in storage and the whole time I've owned it I never paid it any mind - zero maintanence - nada. This battery has been in my '85 Bronco, '94 Cougar, '96 Chevy work truck, and most recently the family van. If I did the math correctly I got more than 13 years (10 of actual use) out of this battery, I guess I have nothing to do now but buy another.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 14, 2011)

yep they are good stuff and when its time i think im upgrading


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 14, 2011)

+1 on Optima. I had a Red Top for years. I put an Odyssey in my motorcycle and would seriously consider one for my truck.

-AJ


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow that's a heck of a lot if use!

I find battery technology to be rather fascinating myself. Much like knives, the perfect battery is dependant on your intended use and you usually get what you pay for. We use so many different battery chemistries on a daily basis it seems absurd sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, there is a reason why just about every segment of every aftermarket automotive crowd prefers optimas.


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, One good battery!


----------

